# Hierodula membranacea and Locusts



## timp (Jan 21, 2007)

Can Hierodula membranacea eat locusts?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Ian (Jan 21, 2007)

They sure can. Most mantid species can eat locusts, depending on their size.

You can checkout my gallery, www.insectstore.com/gallery to see a female miomantis takcling a sub adult locust, which was bigger than her!


----------



## timp (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks, I only ask because the mantis likes to sit at the top of her tank, I can hand feed her crickets but when I leave them in they only seem to like to run around the bottom and she rarely catches them by herself. I tried giving her a locust once and it stayed in the tank for days. The mantis has since shed her skin however and I was wondering if she might like another go at locusts


----------



## Jwonni (Jan 22, 2007)

my african once adult took a few locust, locusts are much more laid back compared to crickets and do tend to climb


----------



## timp (Jan 28, 2007)

I got some locusts, do you reckon I can feed them spuds and the same kind of things I feed the crickets?


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2007)

> I got some locusts, do you reckon I can feed them spuds and the same kind of things I feed the crickets?


Don't think it would work to well. Maybe some leafy greens.


----------



## timp (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks, well I fed them some bits of chopped up potato before I read your response and they seem to be eating it. Would you reccommend stuff like celery and letuce then?


----------

